# Songs that are special.



## IKE (Dec 2, 2015)

Is there a song that brings back memories to the point of making you get a lump in your throat ?

What brought this up is that I always have the radio playing softly while on the computer and 'Rose Colored Glasses" by John Conlee just came on and I always try hard to not listen to it because of how it makes me feel and the memories of a past special lady it brings back.......damn I wasn't ready for this this early in the morning.


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2015)

"When a Man Loves a Woman" - the Percy Sledge rendition, of course.  That was my husband's and my "song".  

Even further back, "Put Your Head on my Shoulder" - Paul Anka.  It was eighth grade and I had a huge hopeless crush on this gorgeous guy.  I used to go to the YMCA dance every Friday night with my friends and my big dream was that he'd ask me to dance and that song would be playing.  Oh, right......he probably wouldn't have pissed on me if I was on fire, but a girl has her dreams, huh?  In real life, if he HAD asked me to dance, I probably would have fainted.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you Ike, I love John Conlee! There was a radio broadcast I recorded decades ago when he played live at Gilleys. Wish he had made that a record. But he was the perfect crying in your beer kind of singer. One of my favorites is " Miss Emily's Picture"...so sad but beautiful.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 2, 2015)

jujube said:


> "When a Man Loves a Woman" - the Percy Sledge rendition, of course.  That was my husband's and my "song".
> 
> Even further back, "Put Your Head on my Shoulder" - Paul Anka.  It was eighth grade and I had a huge hopeless crush on this gorgeous guy.  I used to go to the YMCA dance every Friday night with my friends and my big dream was that he'd ask me to dance and that song would be playing.  Oh, right......he probably wouldn't have pissed on me if I was on fire, but a girl has her dreams, huh?  In real life, if he HAD asked me to dance, I probably would have fainted.



Lol..jujube, "When a Man Loves a Woman' one of my very top of the list favorites, I have it by Micheal Bolton..

I guess my special song would be 'Sweet Caroline' by Neil Diamond, for very private reasons...lol


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 2, 2015)

Another one of JC is " I Don't Remember Loving You". Oh and Willie singing " You Were Always on My Mind" makes me tear up.


----------



## IKE (Dec 2, 2015)

jujube said:


> "When a Man Loves a Woman" - the Percy Sledge rendition, of course.  That was my husband's and my "song".
> 
> Even further back, "Put Your Head on my Shoulder" - Paul Anka.  It was eighth grade and I had a huge hopeless crush on this gorgeous guy.  I used to go to the YMCA dance every Friday night with my friends and my big dream was that he'd ask me to dance and that song would be playing.  Oh, right......he probably wouldn't have pissed on me if I was on fire, but a girl has her dreams, huh?  In real life, if he HAD asked me to dance, I probably would have fainted.



Guess what I've got playing now as I peck this ?........When a Man Loves a Woman by Percy Sledge.

I'd completely forgotten about the song, it doesn't bring back a special moment or someone but I really, really like the song........oops time to hit 'replay'.......thanks.


----------



## IKE (Dec 2, 2015)

Back in 1965 or 1966 my first serious girlfriend was crazy about the Righteous Bros. so I bought her a album by them......gawd I just remembered her name, Marilyn Richwalski.

Anyway, she had a bedroom in the basement and her parents respected her privacy and would never just come down when she had company they would always announce from the top of the stairs that they were coming down which gave us time to recover so to speak  and although we never did 'It' heavy making out and groping were pretty much the norm when she put the album on that I bought her.......she especially liked "You've Lost that Loving Feeling. 

Another girl.....another song.....another memory.


----------



## IKE (Dec 2, 2015)

Hank Williams Sr. and Patsy Cline always got me in a mood back many years ago when I was drinking a lot more than I should.......I could put on a Hank or Patsy cassette with a bottle of booze and just want to be left alone.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2015)

There are so many songs that have a lot of meaning to me,but this one reminds me of my Teenage  years when I met my Husband.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 6, 2015)

I have two.  Neither is one of my favorite songs now, but they still ring strange bells in my head.  Can't explain it very well.

 The first one reminds me of the student union where I went to school.  Met a lot of new friends on my own there, and did a lot of people watching.  In the daytime it was hectic, crowded, hard to get a seat even, but at night it was romantic, like a bar with no booze.  It had a jukebox and this song played over and over and over, day and night.  Must have been a lot of heart-broken people in the room.

Since I Fell for You - Lenny Welch

Can't put my finger on why this one is so special.  No special person comes to mind.:shrug: 

 Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me - Mel Carter


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 7, 2015)

"Music has been my oldest friend and my fiercest foe, cause it can take me so high,(HIGH), yes it can make me so low"  .     Let time go lightly by Harry Chapin.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Gvhkr3v8iU


----------

